# How can I get rid of moles



## whatamIdoing (Aug 29, 2011)

Tried all the folk remedies (flooding, gassing, smoke bombs, soak jelly beans, sound generators) and none worked. Called in a professional who trapped two moles and charged me $250. I was good for 6 months, and now there is a new kid (or two or three) in town. I can't keep shelling out money to a professional. 
Does anyone have experience with mole traps? I can't even seem to find them in our local stores, much less find someone to help me set up one.

Thanks for your time.
M


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

A simpler fix might be to address their food source. You tend to see moles in lawns with beetle grub problems. You might consider an application of milky spore; that might knock down the grub (and therefore the mole) population for next season. It's relatively inexpensive (much cheaper than an exterminator, depending on the size of your lawn of course) and lasts for years after inoculation. It helps your turf to boot. 

Until then - don't know what to tell you. Moles are tough to root out if the eatin' is good.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Trap them yourself, it always worked for us. You can buy spring loaded mole traps ate most farm/fleet stores.

One method of getting rid of them that i just recently heard about is to stuff dry ice into their burrows. It seems logical because all dry ice is is frozen CO and when it melts it would suffocate the critters.


----------



## josall (May 7, 2011)

Trap them, here is a great site. http://www.traplineproducts.com/


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Burning sulfur and a big propane torch is what we used in the filbert orchards, once and sometimes twice a year. 

There is no permanent solution that I’m aware of.


----------



## Done That (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm with Josall...have personally nuked about 50 of 'em with Trapline traps, he sells on Ebay FWIW.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

You have to check out:
http://www.rodenator.com/
It is insane!


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

bob22 said:


> You have to check out:
> http://www.rodenator.com/
> It is insane!


I was going to post the same link. It's about as practical as hunting squirels with an M-16, but it looks like a blast ( literally)


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

bob22 said:


> You have to check out:
> http://www.rodenator.com/
> It is insane!


That is so cool!


----------



## kmc (Apr 26, 2011)

What did you gas them with? You need some aluminum phosphide aka: fumitoxin. I don't think you can buy it without a license though. And it can't be used near houses. But it works best.


----------



## Ed G (Apr 5, 2011)

Another vote for the Trapline traps. Very easy to use and effective.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

josall said:


> Trap them, here is a great site. http://www.traplineproducts.com/


I got a 4-pack of these traps, several weeks ago. So far, I've killed two moles, which I consider pretty decent.

It's amazing to me how much damage 1 mole will do. It'll look as though there are 15-20 moles waging war on your lawn, but it's often just 1, or maybe 2.


----------



## josall (May 7, 2011)

DrHicks, You are so right about it being just 1 or 2 but looks like 20, Moles can dig surface tunnels at approximately 18 feet/hour. If you buy 4 traps and you are persistent about trap placment you will win.:thumbup:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I don’t know why anyone would want to mess around with traps unless you enjoy the sport.

A couple of scoops of burning sulfur in the hole and a weed burning torch and it’s a done deal. You’ll see the sulfur venting out of the ground up to a hundred feet away. They won’t survive.


----------



## josall (May 7, 2011)

I like to see the results!


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

You have three basic options in getting rid of moles: 1) repelling them, 2) live trapping them, or 3) killing them. 

1) If you opt to use repellents, remember that they need to be reapplied after rain has fallen, or after a set amount of time has passed. You can also use human hair, castor oil and moth balls as repellents which will initially scare off the buggers, but they will adapt quickly and most likely return. 

2) Trapping the moles is the humanely way to go but it takes time and patience. The best time to trap them is after a rainstorm, especially during spring and fall when the moles are closer to the surface. Be sure to follow the directions closely when setting the trap and set the trap in an active tunnel. Once to trap the bugger you will have to relocate it far away from your yard like a meadow or field.


3) 3) Now I also mentioned killing the mole, before you go out and get a 22 you should first check with your states department of wildlife offices because in some states it is illegal to kill them.


----------



## reddog122199 (Sep 19, 2011)

thats what ive heard as well !less grubs less moles!


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

reddog122199 said:


> thats what ive heard as well !less grubs less moles!


Unfortunately, grubs are not the only thing they feast on.


----------



## jimbo55 (Sep 28, 2011)

Moles are a constant battle in our sandy soil. When I notice a new tunnel I locate the site of the highest point of the tunnel and open the tunnel just enough to lay the end of my water hose into the tunnel. I turn on the hose just enough for the water to enter the tunnel without eroding the soil down the tunnel path. (Some erosion will happen of course). As the tunnel fills with water from the hose, I simply sit in a lawn chair and watch for any movement in the tunnel. When I see movement, I watch that spot and if I see a little pink nose pokeing out, I use a small hand held flower garden spade to extract the critter attached to the pink nose into a plastic pale. I take the pink nosed critter to a vacant field and introduce it to it's new home.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I had moles last fall and I would watch the ridges daily. When I could identify what looked like a burrow in progress I would step on the end of the burrow. Moles don't like to be stepped on apparently so they raise up and try to resume their business. Once I knew the critter was there I shot him with a twenty-two. They don't like that either. I deleted four of them last year.


----------



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

Moles cannot process stomach gas ie burp. Place bowls of coke near the wholes, problem solved and no wasted ammo.


----------

